# my Tropheus moorii Kambwimba "RED RAINBOW" pics



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

some pictures of my XL Tropheus moorii "Kambwimba" (please note - no flash was used) 
Enjoy! 
:thumb:


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

:drooling: :drooling: very nice


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

When you say "XL" how big are they really? How many inches?

They look good.


----------



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

nice pics, what camera do you use?

saludos


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all,

first of all thanks for the comments. I have 30 of them in a 6ft 135 gallon. The largest male I have is just over 5.75" including his tail. I personally have never seen a Tropheus this large except for some annectens I saw once. The big guy is not in any of these pictures shown. He is very shy, and likes to hide behind his large stone quite a bit. I will try to get a picture of him for you, he is a beauty and a beast! The camera I used is a Fuji S5 Pro with AF-S Nikkor 17-55mm 1:2:8 DX lens @ iso 3200 f2.8 to take these pictures mostly at the 55mm end in the dark. I will try to add more pictures as time permits. Thanks again for looking.

Cheers!


----------



## Jorsay (Jul 14, 2008)

Are those real plants in the background? What kind are they? Do the tropheus eat them? Are they planted in special soil or are they just pushed down in the sand?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Jorsay,

the plants are plastic and are buried in the substrate. I got them from the local fish shop.

Cheers,


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice fish.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks katytropheus!

Here's one of the smaller ones.
Enjoy.
:thumb:


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

please excuse the dirty glass.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Gorgeous pics bud. I have a colony of WC Maswas that are bigger then that. The Alpha male is 6"+ ...smallest female 5"something.

Check the youtube vid. The Moliro in the vid are 4"


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Xenomorph!

I saw your video and they are HUGE! Very nice Dubs indeed. I too have 40+ Duboisi Halembe F1's growing out in a 150 gallon. Just over a year old now and can't wait till they grow up. Your Moliro's are sweet as well. I really love that variant too. I once had a WC colony that unfortunately died soon after I got them:-( It was from feeding spinach/lettuce leaves, and Metronidazole didn't work on them, even though I noticed they were sick soon after eating. (side note: I am never feeding my Trophs fresh veggies again)

Anyway, I'am starting to ramble now...

I wish you all the best with yours,

Cheers


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

No veggies for me either ...I stick to the pellet food and the algae growing on the rocks for them from the metal halide lights.

Looking forward to seeing your Halembes develop.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just some more pictures for reference.

Also, the big guy is in the first picture bottom right.

Enjoy!


----------



## Computer (Sep 24, 2008)

I LIKE!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice pictures of some stunning RR's!

may I make a suggestion? Turn off the mister/air diffuser next time, it's really distracting in the photos.


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

Red Rainbows and Ilangis look very similar. Yellow body color and red/ maroon dorsal fin. What's the difference? Can somebody please post pictures of both so we can see the difference.

Thanks so much!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

RR has some blue in the dorsal......ilangi should not have any blue in the the dorsal.

ilangis also have more yellow on the body too.


----------

